# Thanksgiving cigar



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Just curious what kind of crazy sticks everyone has planned for tomorrow. I'm thinking about a Davidoff #1 before the feast, and something a little heavier after. Maybe a Cuaba Salomone, or a Cohiba Reserva later. 
Happy Thanksgiving to all. :al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have three planned for tomorrow -

Monte #2
'26 Padron #9 maduro
and an OPUS X Super Belicoso

I wish it was Thursday.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Won't be able to smoke until after work...then it'll depend on how the night went.  

Happy Thanksgiving!
:al


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

02 Hoyo du Prince for breakfast.
97 Hoyo du Roi after lunch.
02 Cohiba Reserva after dinner. 
.
Happy Turkey Day to all
.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you like those HdMs, bruce? i do

well, it just snowed last night, i think my wife works, so it won't be anything special for me out in the cold... 

i should have some new cohibas in the mail today, but i'm gonna let them rest for a bit.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

96 ERDM Grandes De Espana to start
94 hoyo epi#2 after lunch
possibly a VR custom or Cohiba Robusto after dinner if i can walk... :u 

happy thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DaveC said:


> 96 ERDM Grandes De Espana to start


dave, if you can, let me know what you think of those. they've been on my list for a while now.... hardly anyone talks about them.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Hmm- Family's out of town, alone for the rest of the week.

SLR Serie A and Punch Punch during football.
Pizza/wings for Thanksgiving dinner, followed by a Reserva and a Rusty Nail.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I will try and smoke a PSD3 tomorrow after I eat, if it isn't that cold. I will be at my parents house for dinner and they don't allow smoking in their house. 

Happy Turkey day everyone.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> I will try and smoke a PSD3 tomorrow after I eat, if it isn't that cold. I will be at my parents house for dinner and they don't allow smoking in their house.
> 
> Happy Turkey day everyone.


I wish we had some cooler weather. 88 today and humid as hell. Supposed to be a cold front this weekend though, maybe we'll get in the 50's. I haven't had to break out a jacket yet this year. :c


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> Hmm- Family's out of town, alone for the rest of the week.
> 
> SLR Serie A and Punch Punch during football.
> Pizza/wings for Thanksgiving dinner, followed by a Reserva and a Rusty Nail.


They left you all alone huh? I'd have you over to my place, but we are going down to the in laws in Ft. Myers this year. Enjoy the Reserva. Which ones have you tried so far?


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I believe I will have a Diplomatico #2!

:w


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

IHT said:


> dave, if you can, let me know what you think of those. they've been on my list for a while now.... hardly anyone talks about them.


u got it!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

No cigar for me! 

First of all I dont celebrate thanksgiving. Second I think cigars taste and smells funny ...

Seriously... Ive got a cold...


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Fredster said:


> They left you all alone huh? I'd have you over to my place, but we are going down to the in laws in Ft. Myers this year. Enjoy the Reserva. Which ones have you tried so far?


An Esplendido, a Robusto, and an Especiales.
Hoarding Piramides, but tomorrow might be the day. Just finished a Trini Super Robusto, those are growing on me. They certainly won't last long enough to be considered "aged".

Dang, the Fundadores! Oh my, what should I smoke first?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Dont know if I will get a cigar in after dinner, If I do it will just be a plain ole cohiba robusto thats been waiting to get toasted.



Joe


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm smokin' a RyJ Exhibicion #4 from 00 and a Siglo V gifted from Bman. I just got a box of BBF's from 99 that are recovering in the humidor, but I'll probably break down and smoke 1. I'll be washing them down with some Bass Ale and Glenlivet 18 or Single Barrel Jack :al 

GoatLocker


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothin special, A Don julian #5 before dinner, and a H.Upmman PC after.  is too cold outside for a long cigar


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

WillyGT said:


> ... is too cold outside for a long cigar


Well here in Florida we miss the cold weather, I can't even wear a long sleeve shirt cause is so hot , so I will be smoking a churchill AF Gran Reserva and Hemingway Best Seller after dinner. Happy thanksgiving people.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> you like those HdMs, bruce? i do
> 
> well, it just snowed last night, i think my wife works, so it won't be anything special for me out in the cold...
> 
> i should have some new cohibas in the mail today, but i'm gonna let them rest for a bit.


.
Greg, 
If the Hoyo Epi 2 was a little fuller that would have been my after dinner stick. Occasionally I will go in spurts with particular brands. I just love the Hoyo flavor.... and the Partagas flavor, and the Monte and the Cohiba, the Trini, Punch, SLR.
.....Well, you get the point.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I was so looking forward to a Cuaba Solomone.

Darn it :c , left it behind in SoCal along with some Farmies!! Well, at least I have my travel Humi and I get to see a close friend visiting the East Coast from Europe. He ALWAYS surprises me with some good cigars from Europe.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Headed out to the patio after dinner last night and enjoyed a Juan Lopez #1 from ’01. I Have had a few burn issues with this cab of gar’s but this one last night was perfect. Hope everybody out there had a great T-Day. Looking forward to the leftovers tonight!!


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

Hope everyone enjoyed their thanksgiving day, us up here in Canada celebrate ours in October but I used the excuse of being on site wlaks and your holiday to smoke a couple of cigars. I had a Fonseca Cosacos and two Cohiba Esplendidos. It was a cool day for the walk around and these cigars made it a much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

i wasnt sure what i was going to feel like smoking when i first saw this post 
but i ended up smoking some very fine sticks for thanksgiving.

ended up staying at home by myself all day ( was so peaceful and relaxing)
sent the wife on over to her folks house early and had the house and day to myself
started off with an 82 erdm grande de espana with a bit of coffee (cubita)
(and to those who know me yes i did find myself checking out airfares after the second or third cup lol,but i resisted)
then a little later i had a dunhill estupendo and opened a bottle of wine from this little winery from down near the ozarks in missouri an old italian guy and his family have ran this winery for 100 years or more and they make very good stuff.
after the estupendo i was thinking of what to follow and was about decided on having a D4 or an Epi2 both from early 90's when my eye caught something i havent enjoye or treated myself to in awhile
so i fired up an 84 SWC (incredible!)

then last night later i had a snifter of cognac(58 delamain) and had an 82 punch ninfa along with it.

all i can say is i wish i had started staying home years ago 
but now that the kids are gone its easier to get out of family gatherings
now i just gotta listen to lynn gripe for awhile and hey whats new?
lol
happy holidays to all
and if you get a chance to make it to springfield look up me and the rest 
of the crew you wont regret it

k


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> I just love the Hoyo flavor.... and the Partagas flavor, and the Monte and the Cohiba, the Trini, Punch, SLR.
> .....Well, you get the point.


 :r You're just a cigar ho!! :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

1926 PAM #6 and 1964 PAM Exclusivo....YUM!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Only had one... a Siglo I from my new box ...it was very tasty.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Well, Fredster, it was the Bolivar Coronas Gigante....*

....and a Dram or 3 of Balvenie 15.

Truly a wonderful cigar you sent me. Very complex for the 2 hours I smoked it; sweet, spicy and strong ( but rarely harsh). Lots of black tea taste, as well. I just might have to buy a box...if I can find them.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had a diamond crown... wish i wouldn't have...

there were other cigars i smoked, but none on thanksgiving.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*What, the Maximus, or the emasculated version?....*

.....Ugly, cantankerous mother-inlaws and whiny Eunuchs respectively



IHT said:


> i had a diamond crown... wish i wouldn't have...
> 
> there were other cigars i smoked, but none on thanksgiving.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: What, the Maximus, or the emasculated version?....*



magno said:


> .....Ugly, cantankerous mother-inlaws and whiny Eunuchs respectively


not a maximus, standard robusto sized diamond crown (actually closser to rothchilds size = 4.5" x 50 ring).


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 and it was a fine compliment to dinner.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Anejo #46 I bought last Dec. MMmmmm...


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

G-Man said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 and it was a fine compliment to dinner.


Excellent non ISOM choice! :w


----------

